# Chateau de Bagnac Dept 87



## VWPowered (Mar 8, 2009)

hard to decide the feeling i have for this place, a little heard rumour of a empty château off we went, upon getting home did a little more research and am truly devastated how it looked even 30 years ago..

this is along time ago... 

then this was the 50's

and this was 1978

and sadly this is how it sits today, said to be totally unique build of château for this region



























lots more pics here

enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, what a fantastic find! Some really delightful details. Love the various pieces of plasterwork and the two pieces of stained glass are quite startling against the stone colours.
Excellent stuff!


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 11, 2009)

Bloody hell  that is a fantastic place  I find it hard to believe that there is still glass in that opening.


----------

